# M+P?



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I think that S+W should change the name of the M+P to the MFP-- that mother F pistol is nOT an easy shoot --for me anyway

yesterday I learned that IF I DO NOT push forward on the ENTIRE rear of the grip just right, I force the gun to shoot low. I spent a box of ammo trying to figure out why my tight groups kept hitting 3" low. Spent part of the night thinking about it and then dry fired with a laser cart. and figured out that I needed to PUSH forward harder on the entire grip strap to force the gun to be level when shooting--at least I was not flinching!

MY HK P 30s shot great, as did my DW Pointman 38 super( and so do most of my guns) the M+P(MFP to me) is th eonly gun this particular about full strap forward push stabiliztion of a gun while shooting(plus you must keep your trigger finger low on the trigger or again it shoots low)

it may be off to the trade bin soon--too bad it is very accurate and feels good in the hand but man to have to spend so much energy to shoot it JUST RIGHT boggles my mind and makes me tired. Still I love to rise to a challenge rather than just give up


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Interesting. All of my M&P's shoot great. They're among the most accurate semi-autos that I own. But in the end, it's what works best in your hands and for your specific conditions.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Never had a problem with my M&P 40 Shield,in the two years i've had it.:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Your problem with the M&P could be the result of the same thing I have whined about for months, with the Shield I purchased a while back, i.e. the trigger. For a person with big hands or long fingers, it breaks too far back, causing me to torque it low-left just to be able to make it fire. I corrected that with an APEX straight trigger and an APEX sear kit, allowing me to shoot it accurately without altering my grip.

Just a thought.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

not trying to start some shift! but I get asked alot to borrow one of my glocks as friends's M(F)&P is Down! I shoot my pistols! Period! jmho fwiw


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Interesting. All of my M&P's shoot great. They're among the most accurate semi-autos that I own. But in the end, it's what works best in your hands and for your specific conditions.


it is VERY accurate BUT in order for poa=poi , I have to be sure I apply a pushing force with my shooting hand that locks the gun in place level--the sights are level but when I shoot, I found that the forward push can drive the gun down= shoot low

shot it again last pm--concentrated on my "issue----poa=poi with the s=w MFP


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Blackhawkman said:


> not trying to start some shift! but I get asked a lot to borrow one of my glocks as friends's M(F)&P is Down! I shoot my pistols! Period! jmho fwiw


what I like about glocks is the concsistency of operation( they almost always work as they should) and that you mUST lock your wrists when shooting them= very accurate


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

bisey


this M+P had an apex trigger that I put in because ,like you, I would shoot low due to the standard trigger requiring a very low placement of my finger. still does even with the apex, but the apex is a nice flat trigger so it is easier to manipulate that the one S+W uses. 

NO my issue is with the bac k strap configuration that requires me to be sure the gun is level when shooting by applying even pressure to the backstrap--otherwise I shoot low


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

no issue with my shield --just this MFP

part of the reason is the shape of the MFP back strap. the other is that I must hold a shield tighter to shoot well so that may eliminate the back strap issue with that gun

not sure


----------



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

+1 on the trigger, lighten it up and you will not pull as hard.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you tried using one of the other backstraps? They come in 3 sizes you know.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 12, 2016)

fiasconva said:


> Have you tried using one of the other backstraps? They come in 3 sizes you know.


not on the shield they don't. I used to have a similar problem and I added a pachmyr sleeve to mine. Problem solved.
try it , they are inexpensive and it got mine from being very "should I sell this thing" to "my favorite EDC"


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Someday I need to shoot a shield. I hear they are coming out with a M&P 2.0 which has a much better trigger . All i know is I shot a friends Glock G43. It was not the same as even my G26. I can honestly say, if I was in the market for a SS9mm. It would be anyones game (Ruger, M&P, Walther, Honor Defense)


----------

